# Friday night drinks



## XDs (Nov 24, 2015)

Me? I'm a bourbon man. 

Received a bribe today to not come over to dad's house for the Iowa game. Every game I've actually watched over the last fifteen years has resulted in a loss. So I suppose he wanted me to not be there today. 

So he bribed me with a bottle of Bulleit bourbon. Really ain't too bad. Smooth finish with a little spice on the front. I still like Jessie James better.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I don't care for liquor too much. I love my beer though. I run and lift at the gym every day I can to work off Guinness.


----------



## XDs (Nov 24, 2015)

I love beer too. I really enjoy a good stout. But I've always been a bourbon or scotch man. 

If ya like guiness try an oatmeal stout like Samuel Smith's. You'll never want to drink guiness again.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I like Baffalo Trace. Or Makers 46. Or Johnny Walker Black label. Or Jack Daniels or wild turkey American honey.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

A good glass of Jack Daniels triple barrel is hard to be while sitting in front of the fire.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I drink coffee all night long, because I'm at work. No alcohol for me, anytime.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I guess I'm a woos I like home made wine


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Jack straight up for me. But I usually stick to beer or wine these days.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm a tequila girl!! SHOTS!!!
I love me some wine and beer too. Oh hell, I just like to drink!! =)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> I'm a tequila girl!! SHOTS!!!
> I love me some wine and beer too. Oh hell, I just like to drink!! =)


Slippy just shakes his head...


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

I had a buzz last night 
I blame the women in my life , got something called nipples shots from a liquor store
had 3 and I was done
you think with my size ill be able to drink much more and I am such a light weight tis scary 
1 beer im buzzed 2 beers you fine me in the zoo trying to have a 1 night stand with a hippo
back to my kiddie pool of shame


----------



## Springsprepper (Oct 25, 2015)

Tanquray and some olives. Tomato beer, or my new found love a pickle beer. Take a little pickle juice and mix it with your beer. It is delicious.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Springsprepper said:


> Tanquray and some olives. Tomato beer, or my new found love a pickle beer. Take a little pickle juice and mix it with your beer. It is delicious.


Somebody else go first on the pickle beer and let me know......... well, anybody else except Gambit.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

agree I still not allowed in the zoo and most stores that have mannequins


----------



## XDs (Nov 24, 2015)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I guess I'm a woos I like home made wine


My wife makes a killer watermelon kiwi wine.


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm just a simple beer guy. Yeah, just give me a cold beer and I'm a happy camper. And if I'm actually camping while drinking the cold beer I really am a happy camper.


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

Mish said:


> I'm a tequila girl!! SHOTS!!!
> I love me some wine and beer too. Oh hell, I just like to drink!! =)


I must support this statement ... everything about it is good. Gives me warm fuzzy feelings, which is probably just the alcohol talking, but who cares?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well I favor beer and shooters. Bud Lite and whatever is on sale. Real men drink for the buzz..lol. Hold your breath as it goes down. A person can drink anything like that. Thats how I learned to do it with cheap wine back in the good old days.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm a draft beer guy, extra cold..... (when a little Jack can't be found), not sure why unless the pressurized process and subsequent head that amplifies the aroma is the reason. It just has a better taste to me.


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

XDs said:


> My wife makes a killer watermelon kiwi wine.


Watermelon kiwi wine !?!? Holy hell that sounds good.

Bottle that stuff up and I'll buy a case.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

ReignMan said:


> Watermelon kiwi wine !?!? Holy hell that sounds good.


ReignMan allow me to introduce you to Mish..... Mish, this is ReignMan. Likely not a match made in heaven, but good luck anyway.


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> ReignMan allow me to introduce you to Mish..... Mish, this is ReignMan. Likely not a match made in heaven, but good luck anyway.


You know .. that's the great thing about alcohol: even if it's not a match made in heaven, you convince yourself that it is and become too stupid drunk to question your own assertions. Really, it's a perfect world.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Are we allowed to talk about drinking in a Friday night thread, when it's Saturday night?!

Reign, nice to meet you.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Mish said:


> I'm a tequila girl!! SHOTS!!!
> I love me some wine and beer too. Oh hell, I just like to drink!! =)


And we like you too when you've had a few shots, makes you kind of giggly and extra cute!


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Love to drink. Don't do it as often as when I was younger. Used to be able to drink a fifth of Jägermiester along with everything else on the table in one night lol.

I love 110 proof knob creek. Better than the hundreds of JD fifths I used to pound.

I'm huge into ipa's now. Stronger the better. Having some Rampant tonight. New Belgium brewing 8.5%. A year ago I hated ipa's and was on a stout kick


----------



## Springsprepper (Oct 25, 2015)

Anyone like dark beer? The darker the better for me. Luckily we have a few places that have an awesome tap selection on dark beers.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Boss Dog said:


> I drink coffee all night long, because I'm at work. No alcohol for me, anytime.


 No time for alcohol myself.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Redbull and Grey Goose. Very cold and a large glass. I keep the Vodka in the freezer.


----------



## Snocam (May 29, 2015)

I like beer. 24 ounce bombers are great for stacking firewood.. cutting up tasty animals... and many other chores. I have some wheat sensitivity so I stick mostly to lagers and pilsners.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

SGG said:


> Love to drink. Don't do it as often as when I was younger. Used to be able to drink a fifth of Jägermiester along with everything else on the table in one night lol.
> 
> I love 110 proof knob creek. Better than the hundreds of JD fifths I used to pound.
> 
> I'm huge into ipa's now. Stronger the better. Having some Rampant tonight. New Belgium brewing 8.5%. A year ago I hated ipa's and was on a stout kick


Hey, I hated IPAs a year ago too. My hubs is very into them and I started taking a few sips here and there. I've worked my way up to actually being able to drink a whole one. hehe 
I also had to start shaving my chest!! Whoa!! Some of those babies are seriously bitter!!!


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Mish said:


> Hey, I hated IPAs a year ago too. My hubs is very into them and I started taking a few sips here and there. I've worked my way up to actually being able to drink a whole one. hehe
> I also had to start shaving my chest!! Whoa!! Some of those babies are seriously bitter!!!


Hahaha!
My brother is into ipa's too, really kind of started me onto them. His wife isn't. But she'll take a sip of any ipa we hand her. Her face is hilarious. Maybe she'll start liking them eventually


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I don't get it........ I used to drink regularly, but these days it is just an occasional indulgence..... but I do remember what I really like. Why ruin a perfectly good pilsner with a refreshing aroma to take in, to drink a bitter tasting dark beer that is just darn right ugly as well? Have we gone to sipping beer now? I thought that was reserved for my Tennessee/Kentucky bourbon?

Well down in these here parts over in my neck of the woods...... Ok, well anyway..... its the younger kids and adults (also those making a mad dash from up north to get here) that are drinking the bitter stuff. Us older, settled, better looking, and intelligent Texas citizens are drinking Bud Light, Miller Light, Michelob, Corona, Dos Equis, Heineken, etc........ and......hats of please....... Lone Star Beer.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Cheap beer that has no taste imo^^^

I don't drink ipa's for the bitter...Some are definitely just plain bitter. No good


----------



## RUSH25 (Nov 20, 2015)

The thing with drinking IPAs is that after you start drinking them all other beers don't taste right... IMO .... I started drinking them years ago and now can't enjoy other beers that I liked before them.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

RUSH25 said:


> The thing with drinking IPAs is that after you start drinking them all other beers don't taste right... IMO .... I started drinking them years ago and now can't enjoy other beers that I liked before them.


That's why we kept drinking the good beers and sipped bourbon for the "he man" times.


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

Pabst Blue Ribbon.. from an icy keg.

Nuff' said.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

XMULE said:


> Pabst Blue Ribbon.. from an icy keg.
> 
> Nuff' said.


A man after my open heart ^^^^^^ say what you will, it is likely because you don't know any better. A cold Pabst Blue Ribbon is hard to beat.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

XMULE said:


> Pabst Blue Ribbon.. from an icy keg.
> 
> Nuff' said.


There is a place for PBR!!! I love to tailgate or have it with some wings at the bar. Now, if I'm gearing up for a nice meal, I like something with a little more flavor. I'm still a beginner IPA drinker, so at most, I will drink two. hehe I don't know how you could drink more than that...they are so filling!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mish said:


> There is a place for PBR!!! I love to tailgate or have it with some wings at the bar. Now, if I'm gearing up for a nice meal, I like something with a little more flavor.* I'm still a beginner IPA drinker, so at most, I will drink two. hehe I don't know how you could drink more than that*...they are so filling!


Just don't allow any pics by the party attendees or take selfies, so as to not give way the expression on your face depicting your love of the bite.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Just don't allow any pics by the party attendees or take selfies, so as to not give way the expression on your face depicting your love of the bite.


I like how no one questioned the fact that I love tequila and can't handle IPAs. lol


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Back in my beer snobbery phase..when I made it myself I loved English bitters. German beer is too sweet.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> I don't get it........ I used to drink regularly, but these days it is just an occasional indulgence..... but I do remember what I really like. Why ruin a perfectly good pilsner with a refreshing aroma to take in, to drink a bitter tasting dark beer that is just darn right ugly as well? Have we gone to sipping beer now? I thought that was reserved for my Tennessee/Kentucky bourbon?
> 
> Well down in these here parts over in my neck of the woods...... Ok, well anyway..... its the younger kids and adults (also those making a mad dash from up north to get here) that are drinking the bitter stuff. Us older, settled, better looking, and intelligent Texas citizens are drinking Bud Light, Miller Light, Michelob, Corona, Dos Equis, Heineken, etc........ and......hats of please....... Lone Star Beer.


A German that doesn't like real beer? The world has gone crazy... BTW you forget the best of the Texas beers, Shiner. They make a variety of great ones.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Trust me I'm not a beer snob.
However if I'm buying I prefer certain beers.
Finished the last of my New Belgium Rampant tonight....so I finished with some kind of dark amber lager Michelob I got from gf's dad, who works in a hotel....always bringing me random beers guests have left behind. Works just fine. Beggars can't be choosers.
I do like most of what's been recently mentioned, just simply prefer others


----------



## XDs (Nov 24, 2015)

ReignMan said:


> Watermelon kiwi wine !?!? Holy hell that sounds good.
> 
> Bottle that stuff up and I'll buy a case.


I won't sell ya any. But I'll certainly start a thread to tell ya how to make it. Gotta really be careful though. Make it to your own taste. Cause the kiwi easily overpowers the watermelon.

But right now I need to sleep. Finished clearing the trees from where the house is going up and dad broke out a bottle of scotch he had been saving up. One bottle turned into two. Two into four. And then we retired to his basement. Which held his kegorators. Boy that old fart has a lot of beer.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Bookers, followed by Wild Turkey 101


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

Mish said:


> Are we allowed to talk about drinking in a Friday night thread, when it's Saturday night?!
> 
> Reign, nice to meet you.


Likewise, Mish.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^^^^ Boys, I smell trouble a brewing. That's all we need ........ Mish with a wingman.


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> ^^^^^^^ Boys, I smell trouble a brewing. That's all we need ........ Mish with a wingman.


This makes me laugh. Again, could just be the alcohol, but none the less still funny.


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> I don't get it........ I used to drink regularly, but these days it is just an occasional indulgence..... but I do remember what I really like. Why ruin a perfectly good pilsner with a refreshing aroma to take in, to drink a bitter tasting dark beer that is just darn right ugly as well? Have we gone to sipping beer now? I thought that was reserved for my Tennessee/Kentucky bourbon?
> 
> Well down in these here parts over in my neck of the woods...... Ok, well anyway..... its the younger kids and adults (also those making a mad dash from up north to get here) that are drinking the bitter stuff. Us older, settled, better looking, and intelligent Texas citizens are drinking Bud Light, Miller Light, Michelob, Corona, Dos Equis, Heineken, etc........ and......hats of please....... Lone Star Beer.


It's hard to beat a really cold Pilsner. Just plain good.


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

Mish said:


> There is a place for PBR!!! I love to tailgate or have it with some wings at the bar. Now, if I'm gearing up for a nice meal, I like something with a little more flavor. I'm still a beginner IPA drinker, so at most, I will drink two. hehe I don't know how you could drink more than that...they are so filling!


Hmm ... "wings at the bar." Really, can't get much better than that. Now I'm hungry.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I probably wouldn't like you or Mish, you both seem to damn twitchy and talkative for me...... but could I come along just for the wings and the extra cold draft beer?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Can I come too? I just wanna drink some cold beer and watch the brawl when Mish and the Reignman jump Watchman. Hell I might even buy a round.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

I'll buy y'all a round but I don't do draft....usually crap. Ok...yeah I guess I AM a beer snob lol

Bought some more New Belgium Rampant. 8.5% of delicious hops!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> I probably wouldn't like you or Mish, you both seem to damn twitchy and talkative for me...... but could I come along just for the wings and the extra cold draft beer?


Go suck an egg!!
Eat wings with your boring self!


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

XDs said:


> Me? I'm a bourbon man.
> 
> Received a bribe today to not come over to dad's house for the Iowa game. Every game I've actually watched over the last fifteen years has resulted in a loss. So I suppose he wanted me to not be there today.
> 
> So he bribed me with a bottle of Bulleit bourbon. Really ain't too bad. Smooth finish with a little spice on the front. I still like Jessie James better.


New guy here, 
I love a good Bourbon as well.
We take the Motorhome to Bardstown Ky every 3-4 years.
I really liked Burtons 1792 Reserve.
Never had it before, I've always enjoyed Bookers, Knob Creek & Woodford Reserve.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Yay no more cheap beer. I tried. Hard. The last night into my 30pk I was slamming 2 at a time. Barely got a buzz








Missed my strong ipa's


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Not much of a beer guy but I do love a nice cold Newcastle.

With liquors there's not much I don't like...


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

Yeah, I'm not much of a beer guy either.... Wait what am I say?!?!
I love beer. Here is this years annual pallet of Sam Adams OctoberFest.
If they'd just make it year round I wouldn't have to stockpile it.

One of my favorite brews


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

GrumpyBiker said:


> Yeah, I'm not much of a beer guy either.... Wait what am I say?!?!
> I love beer. Here is this years annual pallet of Sam Adams OctoberFest.
> If they'd just make it year round I wouldn't have to stockpile it.
> 
> One of my favorite brews


 I do have a red bull cooler in the bike room how ever the beer in it is for guest not me. Small one on the bike jack left side


----------



## duncan1371 (Apr 27, 2015)

GrumpyBiker said:


> New guy here,
> I love a good Bourbon as well.
> We take the Motorhome to Bardstown Ky every 3-4 years.
> I really liked Burtons 1792 Reserve.
> Never had it before, I've always enjoyed Bookers, Knob Creek & Woodford Reserve.


That entire series is amazing. I have read the whole thing probably 6 times.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Friday drinks are like any other day -- cold beer or a vodka/tonic.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

I might have a problem
Lil Helper tonight. Definitely doesn't pour the same as Rampant


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

XDs said:


> Me? I'm a bourbon man.
> 
> Received a bribe today to not come over to dad's house for the Iowa game. Every game I've actually watched over the last fifteen years has resulted in a loss. So I suppose he wanted me to not be there today.
> 
> So he bribed me with a bottle of Bulleit bourbon. Really ain't too bad. Smooth finish with a little spice on the front. I still like Jessie James better.


Thats it?

Quit wasting my time, the forum is prepping, not your social BS


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Montana Rancher said:


> Thats it?
> 
> Quit wasting my time, the forum is prepping, not your social BS


General subtalk forum. Don't like it, don't click it. Cheers!


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

Montana Rancher said:


> Thats it?
> 
> Quit wasting my time, the forum is prepping, not your social BS


If anyone needed a drink...,
Reading the Section & Thread Titles will help !
And You are the one wasting your own time going into areas that you're not interested in.


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

Was having some Knob creek last night !
It's still warm around here , for December but I think I can force it down ! &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

GrumpyBiker said:


> Was having some Knob creek last night !
> It's still warm around here , for December but I think I can force it down ! ��


That is a pretty sweet decanter! :armata_PDT_34:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy Approved!

View attachment 13915




GrumpyBiker said:


> Was having some Knob creek last night !
> It's still warm around here , for December but I think I can force it down ! ��


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Saw these....Pretty cool!

























Santa.....are you lurking?


----------



## poojasl1 (Dec 2, 2015)

sorry guys,

I don't like beer.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

poojasl1 said:


> sorry guys,
> 
> I don't like beer.


Noted?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

poojasl1 said:


> sorry guys,
> 
> I don't like beer.


Yeah, we kind figured that poojass.


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

Had the last bottle of Sam Adams Fat Jack Double Pumpkin.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Enjoyed a cold bottle of Yuengling Lager after my toils today.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Enjoying the hard stuff tonight... Got a bit busted up last night and the local hospital donated some pretty pills for tonight.

Probably shouldn't have not been showing off for the ladies but.... I did give that guy a massive impact to his knee with my face.... bet he's limping now.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

FoolAmI said:


> Enjoying the hard stuff tonight... Got a bit busted up last night and the local hospital donated some pretty pills for tonight.
> 
> Probably shouldn't have not been showing off for the ladies but.... I did give that guy a massive impact to his knee with my face.... bet he's limping now.


Fool, you doing better after the roll? Sorry to hear though.....how's the UTV?


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

A little Makers Mark.... With some P229Elite Protection !


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Nice pic. If you aint a lefty the gun is laid out wrong. If you are a south paw the gun should be to the left of the shot glass. Just trying to help.


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

The photo police, eh ?! Nice.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well hope not. Certainly wasn't intended in that spirit. Just trying to shave a few milliseconds off the response time. When the Ninja Turtles come through the door...he who hesitates is lost.


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

Sorry to jump to conclusions !
I'm still getting a feel for some of the members here !

As to the photo.... I just like to take & post photos in my replys.
I know I like to _see_ what folks are doing instead of just reading text.
So I try to post up pics as often as I can.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Gotcha on that. It's prob a personal preference type thing. A fraction of a second aint going to make much difference in the real world. It just makes me feel better to have things ready to rumble. No whiskey shots handy but I have one for Eyetalian food.


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

That looks good, bigwheel. Makes me hungry.


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

Dinner With Protection !!!

Sounds like a good idea for a Thread !!


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

Some Old Leghumper this evening.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Captain Morgan Rum and coke.


----------



## littleblackdevil (Jun 29, 2013)

Crown and Pepsi max for a change of pace. By pace I mean laying on the couch watching the game.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Just a nice bottle of mgd. It actually hit just below zero today. Been a mild winter here. Not a complaint. Makes time at the outdoor a little more tolerable.


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

Okay, it's Saturday but.... Tis The Season !

*4Elf Winter Brew*

This is an interestingly spicy brew. I'm not usually a big fan of these types but I like this one.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

After a good day with the family and friends throwing some lead downrange; settling in with my buddy Elijah Craig Kentucky Straight Bourbon. In a World Done Gone Crazy, Life is Indeed Still Good!

Cheers.

View attachment 14008


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Just returned from a day of shopping in Dothan. My nerves are a wreck. Slippy understands why.

Before I left Dothan, I stopped by the state store and bought a large bottle of Woodford Reserve.

I'm sipping on a glass of it and listening to this:


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I have the same problem...poor girl.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I can see that being your theme song.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Cheers!









Just regular ole miller lite for me tonight. Is this stuff even beer or is it just beer flavored water??? Wish I could get some o that fancy beer Grumpy drinks! Out here good ole Sam Adams or Shiner is the best available.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 14010
> 
> ...


Where are you?
Around here, Meijers, Krogers and my favorite The Anderson's General Store have great beer selections!

BTW, if you know what you want you can order it at your State store so long as there is a distributor that carries stuff from that brand.
The state store can tell you.
I order a pallet of OctoberFest every year from my local store.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 14010
> 
> ...


Put that thing away before you get us all hurt!!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

GrumpyBiker said:


> Where are you?
> Around here, Meijers, Krogers and my favorite The Anderson's General Store have great beer selections!
> 
> BTW, if you know what you want you can order it at your State store so long as there is a distributor that carries stuff from that brand.
> ...


Damn Grumpy! That's a pallet o beer! Sweet!

I'm in rural east Texas in a dry county.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Mish said:


> Put that thing away before you get us all hurt!!


×%/$*!ing Gun grabbers! Get off my lawn!!!

You just don't like it because it's black!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

GrumpyBiker said:


> .
> I order a pallet of OctoberFest every year from my local store.


So, when are you inviting us over?!!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Last call for Denton:


----------

